# Coil keeps burning



## Zebelial (20/9/16)

Hi guys.

I managed to get a coil kinda working but then I wanted to see if I could do it a bit better with another coil and burnt it again. So thinking I didnt prime it correctly I decided... screw it and put some eliquid in a small amber bottle and then put the coil in the liquid so that it was completely covered. Left it there for 90min.

0.5 coil. I took it out put it in the tank that is filled. Started vaping on the tank with the coil without firing it. Did that that for 3 or so minutes. Then started the 1 sec vaping on 20w then after a few hits I pushed it to 25w did another few 1 sec hits pushed it to 30w and viola... burnt

The coils are starting to cost me more than smoking. 

Anything else I should do? After that 90 min soak in juice I doubt that priming was my issue.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (20/9/16)

Hi @Zebelial 

Just refresh us exactly what coil and device this is that you are using
Where did you buy the coils?

And also what mod are you using to fire it?

That may help some of the folk to give you further advice


----------



## KlutcH (20/9/16)

Hi there,

Are you using commercial coils?

What setup are you using? mod & tank.


----------



## Zebelial (20/9/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @Zebelial
> 
> Just refresh us exactly what coil and device this is that you are using
> Where did you buy the coils?
> ...


Cool the first 2 was a 0.5 TI and 0.5 ni that came with the istick tc 60w. (Not too worried about those) The 3rd was a 0.3 from vapery. The 4th and 5th was 0.5 from skyblue. The 6th was also from skyblue and is kinda working but it still has a burnt taste that I am currently learning to live with.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Zebelial (20/9/16)

KlutcH said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Are you using commercial coils?
> 
> What setup are you using? mod & tank.


Yeah it's commercial coils. Tank is melo 2 with the eleaf istick tc 60w 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## KlutcH (20/9/16)

@Zebelial 

If you are vaping to save cash then I recommend you go for a RBA so you can make your own coils, its a hell of a lot cheaper in the long run.

Not sure if you have the RBA deck or not, but it should only cost you around R80 +-


----------



## Zebelial (20/9/16)

Lol well cash is always good but no. I wanted to get off the regular smokes for mostly health reasons... and the smell

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (20/9/16)

Zebelial said:


> Cool the first 2 was a 0.5 TI and 0.5 ni that came with the istick tc 60w. (Not too worried about those) The 3rd was a 0.3 from vapery. The 4th and 5th was 0.5 from skyblue. The 6th was also from skyblue and is kinda working but it still has a burnt taste that I am currently learning to live with.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk



Ah, thanks. Saw your subsequent post as well. I have no experience with the Melo2
Only have been using the Melo3Mini and no problem there with the supplied coil that came with it or the 0.5 ohm ceramic CCell coil i got from Sir Vape afterward.

What i will say is that commercial coils can sometimes be a hit and miss affair. I have tried my fair share of commercial coils with mixed results. Sometimes there is a type and batch of coil that just work beautifully. Sometimes there are duds or the batch going around doesnt work well. That is one of the reasons I switched largely to rebuildables quite a while back. I still use the odd commercial coil setup but its not without occasional problems. For example, the recent ceramic coil rave on the Target tank where there were "bad" 0.9 ohm coils. Put me off them. Then I got the 0.6 ohm ones and i am happy. 

There is always the outside chance that its not the coil but something else that is wrong. But it sounds like a bad batch of coils. 

I cant advise on the Melo2 - maybe just try get another type of coil or a different batch.


----------



## SAVaper (20/9/16)

Sounds like the coil only burns after a number of puffs.
Could it be that the tank has an airlock and this is preventing (making it very difficult) for the coil to wick the juice properly?
Maybe try to release the top cap (not even sure if the melo 2 has a top cap) every now and then and look for small bubbles escaping from the holes of the coil.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Zebelial (20/9/16)

SAVaper said:


> Sounds like the coil only burns after a number of puffs.
> Could it be that the tank has an airlock and this is preventing (making it very difficult) for the coil to wick the juice properly?
> Maybe try to release the top cap (not even sure if the melo 2 has a top cap) every now and then and look for small bubbles escaping from the holes of the coil.


Mmm the liquid fill hole at the top does lock airtight and I just opened it a little and took a vape on it. Getting a lot more flavour with it open. Thanks for that will try it on the next coil.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Zebelial (20/9/16)

Silver said:


> Ah, thanks. Saw your subsequent post as well. I have no experience with the Melo2
> Only have been using the Melo3Mini and no problem there with the supplied coil that came with it or the 0.5 ohm ceramic CCell coil i got from Sir Vape afterward.
> 
> What i will say is that commercial coils can sometimes be a hit and miss affair. I have tried my fair share of commercial coils with mixed results. Sometimes there is a type and batch of coil that just work beautifully. Sometimes there are duds or the batch going around doesnt work well. That is one of the reasons I switched largely to rebuildables quite a while back. I still use the odd commercial coil setup but its not without occasional problems. For example, the recent ceramic coil rave on the Target tank where there were "bad" 0.9 ohm coils. Put me off them. Then I got the 0.6 ohm ones and i am happy.
> ...


OK but for other coils I will have to wait as no one in the area has got stock.

Now I have got all these coil heads with burnt coils. Could I actually rebuild just the coil with stainless steel wire and some cotton from vape shops or is that not an option?

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (20/9/16)

Zebelial said:


> OK but for other coils I will have to wait as no one in the area has got stock.
> 
> Now I have got all these coil heads with burnt coils. Could I actually rebuild just the coil with stainless steel wire and some cotton from vape shops or is that not an option?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk



I suppose you could but its not really designed to be rebuilt
Maybe someone else can advise


----------



## Zebelial (20/9/16)

Lol for now that sounds like a "hell no" answer  

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (20/9/16)

Zebelial said:


> Lol for now that sounds like a "hell no" answer
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk



Lol @Zebelial

Its not a definitive "hell no". Its a "i highly doubt it" 
There are some folk however that have rebuilt coils that werent made to be rebuilt.
I have done it plenty with the simple Evod coil back in the day 
But havent tried these.


----------



## Zebelial (20/9/16)

I have seen a few videos where the guys rebuild the ijust or eleaf coils but is it feasible. Any one tried this yet?

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Glytch (20/9/16)

Zebelial said:


> OK but for other coils I will have to wait as no one in the area has got stock.
> 
> Now I have got all these coil heads with burnt coils. Could I actually rebuild just the coil with stainless steel wire and some cotton from vape shops or is that not an option?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk



You can definitely rebuild these coils. There are quite a few videos on youtube of guys doing this. Took some practice for me but eventually got it working really nicely.

There is a RBA head for those coils but they're hard to find. 

Also try this post by @BumbleBee http://www.ecigssa.co.za/rebuilding-the-ijust2-with-a-notch-coil.t23126/#post-433075

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Zebelial (20/9/16)

@Glytch thanks I will give it a try and check the post from bumblebee

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Glytch (20/9/16)

Zebelial said:


> @Glytch thanks I will give it a try and check the post from bumblebee
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


PM me if you need help.


----------



## SAVaper (23/9/16)

Zebelial said:


> Mmm the liquid fill hole at the top does lock airtight and I just opened it a little and took a vape on it. Getting a lot more flavour with it open. Thanks for that will try it on the next coil.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk



Hi
How did it go?

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zebelial (23/9/16)

SAVaper said:


> Hi
> How did it go?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


Well bought my regular 0.3 coils and an eleaf ecr coil from atomize. (They delivered as advertized on site and on the coil box the had the security check scratch area and was 100% authentic) Primed the 0.3 coil and it did taste a little burnt but still not as bad as the previous ones. First few hits were funky tasting but not fowl tasting. After a few puffs that flavour came through. Seems like coils were the issue. .. till I get to the ecr coil but that is a story for a different post haha.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zebelial (23/9/16)

Zebelial said:


> Well bought my regular 0.3 coils and an eleaf ecr coil from atomize. (They delivered as advertized on site and on the coil box the had the security check scratch area and was 100% authentic) Primed the 0.3 coil and it did taste a little burnt but still not as bad as the previous ones. First few hits were funky tasting but not fowl tasting. After a few puffs that flavour came through. Seems like coils were the issue. .. till I get to the ecr coil but that is a story for a different post haha.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


And yest I did take few hits with the fill hole open without firing. Still working and will continue using this method. Thanks to all the guys who posted advice on this matter 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (23/9/16)

Great. Glad it worked out for you.
You are right, once you start the coil building, it will be a completely different thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------

